# moving to spain with families - any advise greatly appreciated



## nikcheck (Jan 6, 2014)

My wife and I want to move to spain once I'm out of the military in a few years. She's a nurse and i'm a pilot; we both have our master's degree. 

we're saving money up and our plan would be to take spanish language for a few months (no proficiency now), then look for employment. I'd like to take a shot at teaching english (maybe aviation or business related), and my wife would try to teach medical english or maybe try to work as a nurse if the spanish language training goes well - any idea how realistic this is? 

would appreciate any advise - and realty checks welcomed. any recommended resources? anybody in similar circumstances?

thanks for any help!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikcheck said:


> My wife and I want to move to spain once I'm out of the military in a few years. She's a nurse and i'm a pilot; we both have our master's degree.
> 
> we're saving money up and our plan would be to take spanish language for a few months (no proficiency now), then look for employment. I'd like to take a shot at teaching english (maybe aviation or business related), and my wife would try to teach medical english or maybe try to work as a nurse if the spanish language training goes well - any idea how realistic this is?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

by your flags you are US citizens?

I can only offer a reality check in that case I'm afraid 

you'll need a resident/work visa if you want to do that & pretty much the only way to get one is for a company here to sponsor you - with the unemployment situation as it is that's highly unlikely to happen - although who knows what will happen in a few years.... it might be better, it might be worse

there is an investment visa where you can buy property worth 500,000€ cash - that gives you a resident visa but doesn't allow you to work - or a non-lucrative or even a retirement visa which have lower financial requirements but again don't allow you to work

there is also an investment visa for those starting a business here & employing locals - again the financial requirements are in the order of 500,000€ - but of course you could then work


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> ...
> there is also an investment visa for those starting a business here & employing locals - again the financial requirements are in the order of 500,000€ - but of course you could then work


To xabiachica: could you please point me to the document which mention 500,000€ barrier of investing in business to create jobs and obtain resident permit? The law 14-2013 only set minimum figures for investing in bond, stock and property, but it does not give any specific figure for investing in a business which will create jobs and I am looking for support information. Thanks.


----------



## nikcheck (Jan 6, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> by your flags you are US citizens?
> 
> ...


yes, US. figured that would make it tricky. thanks for the pointer though!


----------

